# Lawn mower stops after two seconds..



## Bravid (Jul 23, 2008)

I have a Weedeater 300 series lawn mower and I haven't had a problem with it all last summer. It worked fine a few weeks ago, but it won't stay on. There is plenty of gas, but it stops a few seconds after I pull the cord. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## jerryh3 (Dec 10, 2007)

Check the oil. It may have a low oil shutoff.


----------



## fungku (Jul 27, 2008)

Make sure you're turning off the choke :thumbup:


----------



## buletbob (May 9, 2008)

sounds as if the float is sticking. find the float bowl at the bottom of the carb, there will be a drain screw on the bowl. shut the fuel off, then unscrew the drain screw wait till the fuel stops coming out and tap the side of the bowl with your screw driver a few times and put every thing back. BOB


----------



## TazinCR (Jun 23, 2008)

If it is flooding it will be putting off black smoke. Try running it with the choke on. If it runs you have a fuel delivery problem.
With this sorry gas we get today always add a fuel stabilizer or empty the tank and run it dry before storage. Carbs gum up very easy.


----------



## KUIPORNG (Jan 11, 2006)

*I have similar problem also with mine ...*

I also think it is fuel delivery problem... of some sort... in my case... I kind of depends on my luck... sometimes it works for a longer while... sometimes it doesn't.... when it doesn't.... what I do is I open the fuel cap.... start the engine... it ran... then I close the cap... as looks like natural pressure of air forcing the fuel into the engine easier... then it will run ..... and this method works for me so far.....

One day if this method stop working.... I will have to do open up the engine like above said which I really don't have a clue.....


----------



## pF45 (Jul 23, 2008)

change spark plug, drain old fuel, clean filter, add stabilizer to new fuel and you should be golden.


----------



## sewnsew (Jun 20, 2009)

*briggs and stratton 300 running problem*

Our Weed-eater 20" mower stopped running after only a few mows. It would fire off fine but would only run a second or so. We tried everything short of taking things apart, and were about to take it back to Wal-Mart. I researched online and saw this problem with the B&S 300 everywhere. 
We took the advice of removing the cap until the engine was started and IT WORKED! Yay! 
So this is some sort of engineering flaw where there is not enough air flow to start the engine. Works fine to replace the cap after all is going. Main thing is to get the lawn mowed.


----------



## rick32 (Aug 9, 2006)

I know this may sound strange but check the gas cap. I had a similar problem with a tractor. It turned out the cap was sealed to tightly and formed a vaccume in the tank after running a while.


----------

